# What happens to a FAST 90



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

what a mess


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Lowet - looks like a mess. Can you elaborate on what happened?


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> Lowet - looks like a mess. Can you elaborate on what happened?


Just can't handle much boost. It blew apart


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

how much boost? I was thinking it looked a little like nitrous (guess i was wrong).


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Still have your stocker? You could just get it ported & polished and be back in business...

Did the manufacture make any kind of claims regarding what amount of boost the 90 could handle? Just wondering if you might have some recourse?


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> Still have your stocker? You could just get it ported & polished and be back in business...
> 
> Did the manufacture make any kind of claims regarding what amount of boost the 90 could handle? Just wondering if you might have some recourse?


It is not my intake. I was told the boost pressure was only 12 pounds. Don't know if nitrous was involved


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It looks like possibly the results of a backfire, you`d think it`d handle 12 lbs.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Rukee said:


> It looks like possibly the results of a backfire, you`d think it`d handle 12 lbs.


These NEW AGE plastic intakes are nice but they just can't handle very much pressure. Beside this one I have seen one other that blew apart with a back fire following a cam install and timing adjustment


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

LOWET said:


> Just can't handle much boost. It blew apart


That is straight bs and you know it. It looks more like it's a nitrous backfire. Look, I'm not going to let you come here and start the same crap you're running on the other forum. You've spent to much time over there bragging and boasting about your Typhoon intake and taking jabs at the Fast intake. This is just a continuation of your bull in an attempt to justify someone getting an intake (the Typhoon) that you have that has NOT gotten a lot of praise over the Fast. Now that photo doesn't tell the whole story of what happened. Was it caused by incorrect nitrous installation? Was it caused by bad tuning? What? To say it was caused by too much boost is dumb. Too much boost wouldn't cause it to discolor. There are plenty of cases out there where guys are running well in excess of 15 psi of boost on the Fast intakes. All I'm gonna say is chill with this because you and I know where this is going to go if someone with a Fast intake comes on here and defend their intake. All hell is going to break out.


----------

